# Topics > Projects >  SPENCER, Social situation-aware perception and action for cognitive robots, EU

## Airicist

Website - spencer.eu

youtube.com/spencereuproject

----------


## Airicist

SPENCER Group Guidance Scenario Prototype

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> This video shows a very early prototype of the SPENCER robot guiding a group of travellers. The robot's task here is to drop off the group at a pre-defined goal. In the real use-case at an airport, the robot will pick up passengers with short connection times at their gate and guide them over distances of 400-800 meters.
> 
> This demo involves mapping & localization, people and group detection & tracking in 2D laser range data, task planning and motion planning. All modules are integrated via the Robot Operating System (ROS).
> 
> The video shows work in progress and was recorded during integration week II in October 2014. The people and group tracking system which is used here is a placeholder component based upon simple nearest-neighbor data association. In our current research, we are working on the integration of a multi-model multi-hypothesis group tracker with explicit tracking of group merge and split events. We will also integrate different RGB-D detectors for more robust person tracking.

----------


## Airicist

SPENCER Single Person Guidance Scenario Prototype 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> This video shows a very early prototype of the SPENCER robot guiding a single person. The robot's task here is to guide a traveller to a pre-defined goal. In the real use-case at an airport, the robot will pick up passengers with short connection times at their gate and guide them over distances of 400-800 meters.
> 
> This demo involves mapping & localization, people detection & tracking in 2D laser range data, task planning and motion planning. All modules are integrated via the Robot Operating System (ROS).
> The video shows work in progress and was recorded during integration week II in October 2014. We are currently integrating RGB-D and stereo-based detectors to make tracking more robust.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Spencer robot could keep you from missing your flight"

by Ben Coxworth
November 26, 2015

----------

